# Snow Hill Inc-Equipment Thread



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all, finally starting a thread for myself, wanted to post pics of my new truck and decided I'll start a general thread and then I can add more pictures of the rest of my stuff as time goes on, and/or as I grow.
Picked this truck up about a month ago. My first plow truck is a 2000 Chevy 2500 with a Meyers C-8 MD-II set up. The first two years plowing went well so I decided to expand this year and add another truck. I've been keeping my eyes open but my brother actually found this one for me on craigslist. Its a 2002 F-250 ex-City of Chicago truck. It has the 5.4 with the auto trans and 117,000 miles on it. I brought it home and replaced the passenger side exhaust manifold and it seems to be running pretty well. First thing I did was put on towing mirrors. Then I decided to try out a new Meyer SV2 8'6" plow. Had it installed by the dealer and found out my springs were too weak and the plow wouldn't ride level and would barely lift off the ground. The original springs were rated for #4400 so with a #950 plow I was probably over rating plus they were getting tired. So I brought it home and ordered heavy duty 3 leaf springs and put 2 extra leafs in the rear as well. That raised the front end up about 4" and leveled the truck with the 2 extra leaves in the rear. I also put a set of Bilstein 5100 series shocks on it, now I just have to do the track bar and it should be ready to go. Anyways here is a before and after shot. p.s. I know the plow lights still need to be aimed : )


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good setup you have there. The H.D. springs should really help your front end!


----------



## Pool&Plow (Sep 17, 2013)

Really nice looking plow rig Thumbs Up hope she makes ya lots of green this year!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice looking set up, let us know how that new meyer super v treats you.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will let you know on the V, I went back and forth on what to get for quite a while but decided to stick with what I already had and get the longest warranty since Meyer switched to the new Monarch pumps and I got a good deal on a leftover 2012. (5 year warranty) The truck only drops about an inch when I lift the plow which I think is pretty good for over 950 lbs, and its rides beautiful with the plow mounted!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking setup good luck with it


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a few pics of my first Meyer getting ready for a makeover, I've got it almost all disassembled now and the back wire brushed, going to hit it with rust converter and then a new coat of paint. Any advice on getting the old pivot pins out?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice lookin' Ford! Hope it serves you well.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a picture of my Chevy with the C-8 from last year, it got me through the winter well, I'll post an updated pic once I finish rebuilding the plow. The truck had the front end rebuilt this spring and a new set of sneakers since this pic was taken.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's another pic of the Ford, we had a little break in the snow so I washed it up and got a nice daytime pic. I made the snow deflectors for the plow out of some old rubber cow mat. Helps cut down on the blow over a lot.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks really good, where did you get the mirrors and the spring packs from?


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

How many miles on the Chevy? I also have a 2000. Is the entire flatbed wood?

Nice work trucks!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking set up! I like the company name too!


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! The spring packs I got from a "local" supplier Thru-way Spring in Rochester, they are heavy duty with 3 leafs, I believe rated for about 6800 lb. The mirrors I ordered on ebay.

The Chevy has 251,000 on it, I bought it at 243,000. The bed is actually a steel diamond plate, getting a little thin but still holding.

Thanks, the name was quite a decision process in renaming my company after I bought out my brothers half of our partnership (MK Lawn Care). Wanted something broad enough to cover any services we offer but that referred to us. A friend had told me a good company name is usually based on 1 of 3 things, the type of business, the owners name, or the business location. I didn't really care for any of the options I could think of for the first two. My wife (then fiance) and I were taking a walk on our property and decided to call it Snow Hill (I've always loved how old estates had names), so we decided to name the company after it and our location.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Got a couple pics of both trucks out Sunday morning, in need of a bath but at least their together : )
Put a new set of Duratracs on the Ford, wow what a difference tires make!


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of the latest addition to the fleet, a 1993 F-350 XL flatbed with Western 8' plow and Western gas powered sander. Needs some love, but only 8,000 original miles, got it from a local sealed bid auction.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you say 8,000 miles!!! Or 80,000 miles?


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just 8,000! the place I got it from bought it 3 years ago with just over 5,000 and hasn't used it much!


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

How does the truck ride with all those extra leaf springs? I added a set of front leaf springs to a 95 f350 and it was so bouncy you could hardly sit in your seat.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

The F-250 XL with the heavy duty 3 leaf springs rides pretty rough empty, but not unusable, with the plow on it settles down and rides great.

Put some simulators on the F-350 today, here's a quick pic from one side, amazing what a difference they make in my opinion. Also replaced the front and intermediate parking brake cables, should pass inspection now.

Got the sander running last week but the chain has quite a few broken cross bars so ordered a replacement today, then hopefully it will be usable for the winter.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

And a pic from the other side, got the decals off, now to get mine on.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Picked up the newest addition to th fleet today,now I need to get the decals on, plow installed and spreader on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^^^ good looking Truck


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wat u putting on it


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

It will be getting a Fisher XLS on Wednesday and one of my Smith stainless V-box salters on the back.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice Ram! Youll love the 6.4


----------

